
Launching Milligram v1.4.0 - cjpatoilo
https://github.com/milligram/milligram/releases/tag/v1.4.0
======
cjpatoilo
Introducing Milligram v1.4.0:

\- Support for Responsive Table \- Multiple Options for Select \- New types
for Input \- New offset sizes for Grid \- Less npm Bundle Size (77.6 kB
unpacked) \- Normalize.css v8

